# I need help!



## theanderson8 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a 06 Maxima that I brought used, it only had 10,000 miles on it. Heres the problem
I only had the car for about 2 weeks when I brought it.(July 28th) It's been in the shop every since.Theres a problem with the check engine light I have no windshield wipers,no AC and Nissan will won't call me back.The dealership cann't fix it and I'm fu.......ed. I need a name or a number to someone at Nissan Corp. that I can talk to that will listen.To make it so bad this is my frist Nissan, I guess this is how my luck is Please HELP!


----------

